# Another player in the 1911 game



## Grenadier (May 4, 2010)

This time, from our old friend Remington:

http://www.1911r1.com/

I am rather curious to see what price niche this entry will be, although given Remington's penchant for quality, I'm guessing that it's going to be in the mid to upper range.


----------



## Omar B (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, saw it last week on Firearms Blog, it looks really cool - http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2010/04/27/remington-1911-r1-reviews-and-photos/

Also, another good looking 1911 - http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2010/05/03/us-palm-tactical-22-1911-style-pistol/


----------



## Cryozombie (May 4, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> I am rather curious to see what price niche this entry will be,



MSRP on Remmington's site is 699.00


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 5, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> This time, from our old friend Remington:
> 
> http://www.1911r1.com/
> 
> I am rather curious to see what price niche this entry will be, although given Remington's penchant for quality, I'm guessing that it's going to be in the mid to upper range.


 
Well they made 'em during WWII, why not?


----------

